# Lipa City - Your opinions



## Todd J. (Apr 25, 2020)

I am interested in moving to Lipa City. I have done some research and will do more. This is also part of my research so if anyone can help out that would be great.

I have some questions:

1. How safe is Lipa City for a foreigner?
2. Are there good hospitals?
3. How are the schools?
4. What is the entertainment situation?
5. How about the cost of living?

Any help would be great appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Todd and welcome to the forum. I'm not so sure you'll find many expats that live in that region but I live near Los Banos Laguna and there are a couple new hospitals in our region one in Sta Cruz Laguna and the other Near Los Banos Laguna but if the worry is something with the heart you'd be better off in the Manila area.

If you require a speedy internet (research) that would also be a concern and I'm not too sure what's offered in Lipa City. In our area, I'm between Los Banos and Sta Cruz Laguna we do have PLDT Fiber and it's actually pretty good.

1. How safe is Lipa City for a foreigner? I'd say it probably doesn't matter where you live on Luzon it's gonna be about the same, you just have to be vigilant at all times, if you're a night person than the risks are always going to be higher if more a day person then pretty low risks.

2. Are there good hospitals? I can't answer that because it depends on your medical symptoms so not all hospitals are created equal, but if it's the heart stay in Manila.

3. How are the schools? Probably need more information on what's required, but they have public and private just about everywhere Philippines.

4. What is the entertainment situation? This region is basically pool resorts and beaches also hot spring pools.

5. How about the cost of living? The further you get from the large city's the cheaper it is and it also depends on your standards if your standards are high then 20 - 30,000 plus pesos a month if more in the middle then you could find places 5,000 - 10,000 pesos and if it doesn't matter a whole lot to you then 1,500 pesos a month for a shack with a water well pump in the back.


----------



## Todd J. (Apr 25, 2020)

*Thanks for the fast reply*

Internet is a concern for me because that is how I make my money. The connection does not have to be really fast, even something like 5mbs is fine. It just needs to be dependable.

Security is a high priority to me, but I have had very few issues in the Philippines with Filipinos. If I have had any issues it has been with foreigners but I still pay very close attention to security regarding anyone. Was just wondering if Lipa City was safer or less safe than a place like Makati.

I am not a night owl, but I do like to go out and play a lot of pool, so I would need some pool halls and not just Filipino pool halls. Those can get a little salty for a foreigner if you are winning - and I plan to win a lot. LOL.

I really think Lipa City is a place I am going to have to visit and get a feel for. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Todd J. said:


> Internet is a concern for me because that is how I make my money. The connection does not have to be really fast, even something like 5mbs is fine. It just needs to be dependable.
> 
> Security is a high priority to me, but I have had very few issues in the Philippines with Filipinos. If I have had any issues it has been with foreigners but I still pay very close attention to security regarding anyone. Was just wondering if Lipa City was safer or less safe than a place like Makati.
> 
> ...


I've been living in this region for nearly 10 years and I've only run into a handful of foreigners and out of that group half were either Mormons or Jehovah Witnesses, you won't run into too many expats in this region and actually you'll miss talking English, I haven't' run into any trouble making foreigners in our area but I'm sure you'll run into them in the larger cities or tourist spots.

For sure a visit to Lipa City would be the best way to go and you'll be able to find the Internet speed you mentioned but reliability might be a problem, the best internet provider in our area has been PLDT and I used to have DSL but that was not reliable and I finally upgraded to PLDT Fiber cable and it's been outstanding, the only trouble I've had is when the entire system is taken down either due to upgrades or intallation of new power poles, But this has only happened 3 times in 9 months and the timeline for repair was 4 hrs and as long as 2 days

Another issue you might want to look at is if your area gets hit by a Typhoon you could be without power and internet for two weeks and this includes your ATM cards.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Im with M.C.A on this we live in the same area and I also have PLDT fibre its very reliable and the speed has been uprated for free although it pays to reboot the modem to keep the speed up !

Havent been to Lipa often but its like most other cities here Has a SM mall which in fact was where we bought out Aircon unit from on a day out to Lipa ! the most Foreigners I've seen in one place is at the Los Banos University, there are a few there some from large company's doing research. I have seen a couple in the local stores.

Cant say too much about the Schools or Colleges etc I do know that the college in Los Banos is connected to the one in Santa cruz.
as for safety well to most Filipinos we are considered as being Rich ! But I have no problems in the 9 yrs of being here I never go out alone its always with the wife or our driver I find most Filipinos are polite and helpful we employ regular guys for building work etc and have found them to be hard working and honest, But this might only apply to the area we live in, in other places I attract a lot of beggars.
especially Calamba Laguna and Manila areas.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos Laguna area*



bobby1947 said:


> Im with M.C.A on this we live in the same area and I also have PLDT fibre its very reliable and the speed has been uprated for free although it pays to reboot the modem to keep the speed up !
> 
> Havent been to Lipa often but its like most other cities here Has a SM mall which in fact was where we bought out Aircon unit from on a day out to Lipa ! the most Foreigners I've seen in one place is at the Los Banos University, there are a few there some from large company's doing research. I have seen a couple in the local stores.
> 
> ...


It's sort of an Oasis on the back side of the UP University, several food chains like KFC, McDonald's, some multi level malls, several local restaurants, It's been a while since I traveled to this region because I used go there just for KFC but now we have one Sta Cruz Laguna along with Dominoes Pizza so I try to avoid that horrible bottle necked intersection in Los Banos.

For sure most of the expats live in Los Banos, I see them at South Supermarket, it has a larger variety of imported food items, when I get tired of shopping at all the other spots I'll just head up to Los Banos and South Supermarket and get just about all my grocery needs.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

> I really think Lipa City is a place I am going to have to visit and get a feel for.


I was at one time thinking about a move to Lipa City. So me and my lady booked a hotel for the weekend and went just for a look.

At the end, we returned to BGC with the impression that it wasn't for us. 

In 3 years in BGC, the only time we've had power outages was due to the building management doing work on the gen set, and they gave us a one month notice when that would occur.

Like you, I require dependable internet for my work. I really can't fault the Globe service we get. It's only 25mb/s , but it has never made me miss a day of work.


----------

